
Steve Perry Walked Away from Journey. A Promise Finally Ended His Silence - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/arts/music/steve-perry-journey-traces-interview.html
======
RickJWagner
If Perry's new album sounds half as good as his old stuff, it'll be the best
album of the year.

------
oceanswave
Cancer is the biggest mothertrucker of all. Fuck cancer.

